# Please Help: AOSP Roms & App Compatibility



## want a droid (Jul 23, 2011)

I made this post on reddit, but after two hours of no helpful feedback, I'm bringing it here.

Whenever I run AOSP roms on my thunderbolt I always have market/app compatibility problems.

For example, I have Swift Key X, but it's not listed in my applications. When I search for it in the market I see: http://www.imgur.com/bNXOn.jpg which shows that I have the application installed and it needs an update.

When I click on the application though, it brings up: http://www.imgur.com/HYArv.jpg

This also goes for applications that I don't have installed but I know for a fact work with my phone. Right now Minimalistic Text isn't compatible, yet in the screen shots thread, everyone is using and talking about Minimalistic Text. Also for some reason Minimalistic Text Pro is compatible.

It's always random applications and it's very frustrating. I've had these problems on OMFGB and CM7. I actually switched to CM7 because I wanted to try the new Facebook, but on my OMFGB Facebook wasn't compatible (even though I already had it installed).

Thanks for any help.

NOTE: I just flashed CM7 RC 1.8 and I got QuickPic to work (which was incompatible for me on 1.7), but now *Maps isn't compatible!*.

I really need maps to work seeing as I have a driving trip tomorrow morning so I need urgent help!

Also note: the compatibility problems go for the web market as well.


----------



## execute.method (Sep 7, 2011)

This has to do with the new market. It thinks you are on a tablet.

If you change your lcd.density to 160 in build.prop, everything will work fine. I change mine to. 160, install, then change it back to my preferred 190.

Steps :
1. Edit lcd.density in build.prop to 160
2. Force close market and clear data in the app
3. Reboot 
4. Install apps
5. Change build.prop back to your preference 
6. Reboot 
7.??? 
8. Profit

BTW there are a lot of people working on a fix for this. Ie. Hacking the market app.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah, before you worry too much about app comparability, try it out with a stock rom install first - don't go changing a bunch of settings.


----------



## feedhead (Jun 10, 2011)

How you cleared cache/data?
Settings > Applications > Manage Applications > All > Market > Clear Data


----------



## execute.method (Sep 7, 2011)

feedhead said:


> How you cleared cache/data?
> Settings > Applications > Manage Applications > All > Market > Clear Data


Yes

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## execute.method (Sep 7, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> Yeah, before you worry too much about app comparability, try it out with a stock rom install first - don't go changing a bunch of settings.


It has happened to me, even with a full wipe fresh flash of cm7.

This is a known issue with cm right now. Just do a google search on it.

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=cm7+market+incompatible+

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

